# Frozen shoulder



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

Try a cortisone injection. They can help tremendously and if you are afraid of needles get you general practice MD to prescribe some oral Prednisone. You will not believe the immediate relief that you will receive!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I have had a "frozen shoulder" and did almost 6 weeks of very intense therapy 3 times a week. I regained almost all of my range of motion. Unfortunately, I could not do the full 6 weeks because I had to have immediate surgery before I could finish and could not return after recovery time due to insurance. I continue to do some of the exercises, just as a maintenance/preventative measure. I could still do all of the above things but sure could not put on a bra or do anything behind back past my waist. Not fun, but it is reversible.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to an Orthopaedic Dr. and he said something about putting me in the OR and asleep and then they inject something to try to break up the adhesions. UGH.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am dealing with a frozen shoulder. I have had three shoulder surgeries, used a CPM chair after two surgeries at home, the third one I was in a CPM right out of surgery and in the hospital for three days, went for P/T for a long time and I still have a arm that doesn't move much along with a butcher knife in the shoulder joint 24/7 and there isn't anything they can do at this time.

They were thinking a replacement but they ruled it out, it will not correct the problem so I am just having to live with it until they hopefully some day come up with a way to fix it.

I am also dealing with a major back injury which I have also had surgery on, 3 levels.

I hope you have a successful recovery.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm having an issue with my insurance too but am working on straigtening that out. I cannot reach very far either and it's interesting the way i put my bra on too. It is so painful at times I just want to cry. But the worse is when I wake up in the morning and it's all stiff from sleeping. Well, I'm doing the exercises and only went to pt three times now so I have a long road ahead of me but thanks for the encouragement of knowing that it can be reversed.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you are dealing with this for so long. I pray you get the relief you need soon. I never heard of this before I got the MRI that showed the capsulitis. Oh, what we have to endure. My prayers are with you.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

We should all be in a commercial for "those with frozen shoulders"....not found in the frozen food section of your supermarket.

Yes, I've experienced this twice, both times I went through therapy and finally had a cortisone injection. The first gave almost immediate relief within 2 days...the other took a bit longer, but in the end it was successful.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am encouraged by all of your comments ladies. Thank you all.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

The cortisone shot gave some immediate, although temporary, relief. The therapy is crucial, but the window for effectiveness is narrow.My orthopedic surgeon called the procedure you mentioned a "manipulation." Done under general anesthesia, the doctor basically moves the arm through a full range of motion (all directions),forcefully breaking all the adhesions in the joint apart. You will return to physical therapy right away, before the adhesions begin to take hold again. Take your pain meds before therapy appointments, and have a driver--you'll be under the influence, but the meds will minimize "muscle guarding" and help your sessions be more productive. Ask your physical therapist to explain. It's tough, but you can do it! Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I had it back in March, boy is it ever bad, painfully. The doctor give me pill, didn't do one thing for me, had to get a cortisone shot boy did that hurt. Now i know my husband will not look after me when i am unable to look after myself. He not use to attending to every need for me and the house. I couldn't dress myself or something. Still can not do want i could with that arm before.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have never heard of this. Here's what wikipedia say:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adhesive_capsulitis_of_shoulder

It does sound like you can recover from it with medical assistance. But the journey does not sound pleasant.

Good luck to you, all.


----------



## C J (Nov 17, 2011)

After your PT check with your local Massage Therapists and find one that has experience dealing with your condition. I have had clients with that problem and massage helped keep the shoulder lose and with less stiffness and pain.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

_Not_ a fun experience at all! I thought I was dying from the gradual build up of pain and the equally gradual lessening of my range of motion. Difficulty driving, riding my bicycle (riding one handed is OK, but not braking when they're hand brakes!) I figured it was the beginning of the end. 
Then I finally went to see a doctor. Instant diagnosis - I guess it's not a rare misfunction of the body. One cortizone shot the same day, but it did no good. Another doctor, and a prescription for physiotherapy. The physio helped immediately, and then the the doctor sent me for a cortizone shot done under a live x-ray-type machine. That shot was placed _exactly_ where needed. After more physio, my shoulder was pain-free. They said I'd never have full range of motion; I made liars of them all! I kept up the exercises, I did more cycling and more swimming and took up yoga. 
If it hadn't been so painful, I might not have accepted the early retirement package the company was shoving all the older employees towards; I thought my working days were over! 
Don't be stupid like me and wait until you're nearly crippled by the pain and the fear of trying to move because of added pain! Go see a doctor - a specialist if possible - before it gets any worse. 
Onset to 'cure' = ~18 months

Go see the doctor!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I broke my arm and didn't do the suggested exercises post surgery and ended up with a frozen shoulder. It was very limiting. I then went to physical therapy 3 times a week for 6 months plus exercises at home every day. The rehab was sometimes so painful that I cried, but I did regain 98% range of motion which is considered very good. 

I didn't do the manipulation under anaesthesia because it is said to be extremely painful, still requires physical therapy for quite some time, and is not recommended for the elderly (yikes did I just say that?) nor those with a recent bone break.

Please do all that you are instructed to do and you will have good results also.


----------



## lardy (Nov 2, 2011)

My Husband has it .He has had acupunture, theraphy, pills, rubs, ...Nothing seems to help. He said he put" frozen shoulder" into the computer and came up with a lot of information. Apparently it goes after 3 years. His 3 years is nearly up so we will see what happens. He also has a degenerate back So it may stem from that.


----------



## sjames (Nov 7, 2011)

I went through frozen shoulder twice, once with each shoulder. The first time I sought medical help and went through physical therapy for several months, only to have it get progressively worse. Not the fault of the therapy, just the nature of the condition. I got so used to favoring that arm that I actually did not realize right away when the pain stopped. I gradually regained full movement. The next time it happened, I just let nature take its course and the results were exactly the same. Both times took about 16 months from onset to cure. It is a very painful and limiting condition and I wish you the best with your recovery.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi to Gramm27 and all you ladies in pain. I feel so sorry that you have to endure so much. I've had a rotator cuff tear and that finally healed (well nearly) so I've had a taste of what the pain must be like but to read all your stories makes me feel so sad.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I am just coming out of the second of these.

The first was very painful for several months. I had the cortisone injection which the GP said may or may not help (it didn't help me at all), and the physio which didn't make any difference to the amount I could move it, so I haven't bothered this time. I also used a TENS machine for the first, borrowed from the physio, but I don't think that helped much either.

This second one I have had for about a year, most of that actually pain free. However, back in July it froze completely and I couldn't even touch my face with my hand.

After a week on strong anti-inflammatory pain killers that eased and several weeks of painkillers at bedtime so I could sleep, I am improving rapidly. Although it's still achey I can now get my hand behind my bum, and the movement is coming back quite rapidly.

They are just a question of time if you can't afford treatment, or as is our case in the UK where it is free, can't be bothered! As the only day to day thing that's affected (except when it was very bad) is doing up my bra, I can live with it. 

Left untreated, but just using your arm as much as you are able to, and stretching several times a day in all directions as much as you can (which is basically all the physio did, forcing it to stretch), it will heal itself in a year or eighteen months.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes I did many many years ago, and my GP telephoned the Orthopedic consultant, who came out to my home that evening. He gave me an injection right into the troubled area, and it worked wonders. Leonora


gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Put your bra on at waist level, hooks in front; close the hooks; the pull the bra around the right way and work the straps over your shoulders.

My friend of 50 years ago, a polio victim, did it this way. I have done it also when I broke my right arm some years ago.


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

I had a frozen shoulder seven years ago. I did the physical therapy and did all the exercises many more times than the pt person said to. Sometimes it comes back, but the more exercise you do and the more you fight the pain the better off you are. Masking the pain is not good, fight through it and just keep on exercising. When it feels better continue the exercises to strengthen the shoulder.
Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

I had one of those but it does clear up as long as you do the exercise gently. I found the injection wasn't that bad...its the dread which is horrible, but it didn't do much for me anyway. 2 years later I have almost full range of movement and no pain. So bear with it and thank goodness we're not men! 'cos we'd have to spend our recovery bedbound! LOL! x


----------



## Brigitte (Apr 23, 2011)

I had that problem a few years ago, tried physiotherapy, 2 cortizone shots, didnt work. Then I tried acupuncture, and it did work so well that I never had that problem again. Good luck


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Hummmmm. I never knew there was such a thing. I thought it was just part of getting old. I have had problems reaching behing my back for a few years now but never thought anything about it. If I lay on my left side at night my left shoulder hurts after a short bit of laying on it. My left shoulder isen't as bad as my right shoulder. I cannot put my arm all the way to my back however laying on my right shoulder dosen't hurt when I lay on it at night. I think I am really a mess!!!!!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> Hi to Gramm27 and all you ladies in pain. I feel so sorry that you have to endure so much. I've had a rotator cuff tear and that finally healed (well nearly) so I've had a taste of what the pain must be like but to read all your stories makes me feel so sad.


Mine started as a rotator cuff tear. Went to therapy that didn't seem to help much so quit it and was supposed to do the exercises at home but didn't. Ended up with a froen shoulder. Went to a new ortho. doc and got 2 cortizone shots (seperate times) now I have mostly full range and most important no pain.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a stroke nearly 3 years ago. After discharge from the hospital I had "frozen shoulder" had no idea what it was and waited about 2 months to say any thing to my DR. what a mistake. Well to make a long story short, I finally said something, started physical therapy (about 6 mo)at about 4 mo go tthe shot in the shoulder and relif! I do have full range of motion now but I exercise it OFTEN and "walk the wall with my arm" daily when I shower. I decided that since I live alone I would buy the Genie bra because you step into them. They are great. Hope you get better soon and I do recommend the shot. My Dr was awesome I did not even feel it!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

The "frozen shoulder" diagnosis I was given about 6 months ago turned out to be a torn rotator cuff (I'm not sure that frozen shoulder isn't a symptom of torn rotator cuff, although one doesn't necessarily mean the other). 

Once "torn" the tendon will not "heal" on it's own, but in time the surrounding tissues can "take up the slack" resulting in the absence of pain, but it takes a while. What has helped me ENORMOUSLY is the cortisone iontophoresis patch. After they apply the patch they charge up a tiny battery and it creates a negative charge in your tissues (or something like that) and it causes the cortisone to be delivered through your skin. This has to be done several times over a few weeks and unfortunately, Medicare stopped paying for the patches in January (don't let anyone tell you Obamacare isn't taking benefits out of Medicare) and the treatments are $75 each at my Physical Therapy clinic!

I've also had two cortisone injections and they helped too, but the patches seemed to give me immediate pain relief. 

So now I have pretty much full range of motion, even though there are some things I know not to do (like lift anything out to the side with that arm). If it stays like this I can live with it and never resort to the surgery. I can knit and crochet, drive, shop. Theoretically, I could probably do housework, by why take the chance?


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I am interested in knowing. Do the right handed knitters have it in right shoulder and vice versa for left handers? I have been experincing loss of range of motion in right shoulder and I really think it is from the repetitive motion of knitting. It hurts and I haven't yet had it looked at, but I am convinced it is from knitting.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Any condition with the shoulder is VERY painful (I had tendonitis and a torn rotator cuff). I would go to a good shoulder arthropod and he/she will probably recommend a cortisone injection and physical therapy. The physical therapy, although uncomfortable, should help. One just has to be religious about doing the exercises. I do hope the problem is resolved and you are pain free very quickly.


----------



## Sharon T. (Feb 9, 2011)

PT is the best thing for your problem. You have to do exactly what the therapist tells you. You have to do at home exercises too. Hope they have given you some to do. It takes a long time, but in the end, you should be back to normal. The pain can be awful, but it will go away. Just keep doing your exercises. Best of luck.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had frozen shoulder twice, once in each shoulder. The first time, I went to the neurosurgeon who identified what was wrong and said physical therapy was "an option". Eight weeks of that and I was much better than that first very painful week. Two years later, I went back to the neurosurgeon who said, yes, you now have it in your other shoulder. I told him I wasn't really thrilled with the idea of pt again and he said, "You don't have to have physical thereapy. Your shoulder will heal on its own whether you have therapy or not, in the same amount of time." And he was right! 
I have full range of motion in both shoulders now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

the issue is always why you developed this problem. If tension is being held while you knit, you have an ergonomics problem to resolve or you will keep getting recurrences.

that being said, you need to remove any inflammatories in your diet and sugar is at the top of the list. that also includes white foods such as potatoes, rice, white flour products. they all turn to sugar in the body. 

Magnesium may help in megadosage.

Homeopathy or Low Level Laser, both of which are very safe and non-toxic are better ways to handle the problem--whether it is an acute flare up or a chronic case. They are both painless protocols. 

Physical therapy is a good adjunct, but they usually do not deal with the ergonomics of your working (knitting). Rolfing is a good form of massage therapy, but it will be painful as it is worked very deeply into the tissues. Alexander or Feldenkrais techniques will help realign the body and teach you about your are using it.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Seems like we have all had a taste of "frozen shoulder" - I'm left handed and my right shoulder is my problem. I've done PT, shots and found the more I use it in everyday daily living the better off I am - less usage it freezes up. My biggest problem now, after lving with it for many many years, is hooking my bra - I do the hook in front, twist it to the back and slip shoulder straps on. Also reaching up for those bowls on the top shelf of the cabinet -


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a "frozen shoulder" several years ago. I went to the doctor when it got so bad that I couldn't even reach for the phone on my desk in the office. He gave me a cortizone shot in my shoulder and withing a couple of days it was back to normal. He said if I had waited much longer, he would have had to do the manipulation. I didn't have to have therapy. Cortizone shots are wonderful!!!


----------



## grandmaonthemountain (Nov 5, 2011)

I had no idea how common this is and I'm a nurse for heavens sake. I had a frozen shoulder several years ago after surgery, I went to physical therapy, with little results.Although the hot packs did feel good. They had me doing an exercise with a cut odd mop handel.At home I used my vacum cleaner wand, by using the good arm to keep pushing the bad arm higher little by little worked it out.
Good luck and don't get discouraged. 
Grandma on the Mountain


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

I waited far too long before going to the doctor and getting the diagnosis of a frozen shoulder. The doctor gave me a steroid injection that day and sent me to physical therapy where they manipulated my shoulder and broke the adhesions. Boy did that hurt!!! I went to therapy for 3 months and faithfully did my exercises at home. I wasn't sure if I would ever get my range of motion back but after about 9 months, I was back to normal. Cried many tears while doing those exercises but it was the key to recovery. The doctor told me that once you have a frozen shoulder, the odds are that you will get one in the other shoulder but it has been 2 years and so far.....so good. About once a week I do some stretches on both shoulders and I think that helps.
Good luck and be diligent with your exercises.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, mine was frozen where I could not lift my left arm but physical therapy and exercises cured it. Mine was from falling down stairs at home and bruising bone marrow. The therapist and I cried each time we did exercises it was so painful. They are the greatest. Am 100% now.


----------



## mskathie2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! So many of us with this problem!! I also currently have a frozen shoulder. It happened after surgery on my breast. The nurse said that sometimes they put our body in weird positions during surgery that can cause this. I had one shot, and I am doing some mild exercises and will wait it out to see what happens. Doctor said 24 months and it has been about 15 months so far. At least I can sleep now. I guess I am in the thawing stage. Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that so many while having health issues have to battle their Insurance.
Our Health Care System is one of the worst in the World.
I am working diligently on not only keeping the Health Care Reform in place but initiating some changes in it as well.
I am a Nurse and medical Translator and am ashamed that
we are so far behind with system.

There is relief for Frozen Shoulder. A competent Physician can treat with injections or oral medications. Let surgery be the last resort. My opinion.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


I believe that gentle yoga on a regular basis will prevent almost all muscle problems. I have several good dvd's one being yogalates which is such an easy, gentle stretching program and I also follow an online yoga program. I don't think I'm allow to post the link but if you are interested, pm me and I will give it to you. It has free example lessons and the cost to download a program is about $3. I do very gentle yoga and it keeps me limber and out of pain from arthritis.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I had frozen shoulder in both shoulders at the same time. I, too, went to PT for a good while. I tole the therapist that it just wasn't fair that I had to pay him to make me cry. And cry, I did! It was awful! 

At first my doctor thought I had RA, and then it was lupus. I got shots in my shoulder. OUCH! The shot wasn't near as bad as the after effects. I had the worst pain from my shoulder to my elbow! The only way I could get any relief was to lay in a tub of HOT water with that shoulder in the water. BTW, the space between my shoulder joints are very narrow. The shot (needle) irritated the nerves on the bone. I did take prednisone for a good while. It didn't help me all that much. But then, neither did the shots. I went to a chiropractor first. But when it got to where I couldn't even get the laundry out of the washer, I knew I had to do something way different. My RA (Rheumatoid Arthritis) factor was higher than normal, but not high enough to be RA.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am right handed and the frozen shoulder is my left shoulder.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

gypsie said:


> gramm27 said:
> 
> 
> > Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.
> ...


Yes, I had not noted yoga in my post, but it is a great protocol. You can add chi gung to that as well.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm suffering at the moment - the whole area of my shoulders, neck and upper back was in total muscle spasm. I had a cortisine injection directly into the muscle and have been taking low-dose diazepam 4 times daily for the past week as a muscle relaxant. It's much better now - but the pain has polarised into one neck muscle. I'm doing some gentle stretching exercises to stay mobile. 
Meanwhile... it's a pain in the neck!!!


----------



## philomena (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had a frozen shoulder now for three years. I had my shoulder replaced in June of 2010 and the pain is gone but I do not have full use of my right arm. I continue to go to PT - off and on now for 3 years. The only good thing about the replacement is that the horrible pain is gone. All the doctors and all the physical therapists are of the opinion that my shoulder is still frozen, even after the replacement. It would be nice to have a little more use of my arm.

As a matter of fact, the board certified surgeon, Keith Schroeder, replaced my shoulder, he also replaced both of my knees 20 years ago and they are wonderful!


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I broke my arm and didn't do the suggested exercises post surgery and ended up with a frozen shoulder. It was very limiting. I then went to physical therapy 3 times a week for 6 months plus exercises at home every day. The rehab was sometimes so painful that I cried, but I did regain 98% range of motion which is considered very good.
> 
> I didn't do the manipulation under anaesthesia because it is said to be extremely painful, still requires physical therapy for quite some time, and is not recommended for the elderly (yikes did I just say that?) nor those with a recent bone break.
> 
> Please do all that you are instructed to do and you will have good results also.


Suspect I live in a bubble. Had no idea there were so many bad shoulders out there. Both my shoulders simply exploded. One at a time that is. As if they were hanging by a thread and then the cuffs tore. You are correct. Do everything you are told to do and don't lose patience. Hardest things ever but sometime after six months have passed, you will realize it is not governing every bit of your life. So hard when you are 'seriously' aging. That is any year after 80. Good cheer and marvelous holidays wherever you all live.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

What causes frozen shoulders?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

crjc said:


> What causes frozen shoulders?


Probably sitting incorrectly at the computer with your hand on the mouse and maybe also from knitting and watching tv with chin down looking over the top of your glasses. In short, poor posture while knitting and surfing the net!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I had a very bad frozen shoulder almost 3 years ago. I was very lucky. I am a Reiki master and have a friend who is a physical therapist friend who is also a Reiki master who I work with sometimes, although she lives a little out of town. She suggested that in addition to the traditional therapies that I also demand ultra sound with every treatment when I go into my provider for therapy. My first therapist provided by my insurance thought that was ridiculous and I got worse. Fortunately I got a way better therapist who thought that was a great idea even though my insurance provider did not want the ultrasound and along with exercises I responded like a champ. From that point on, in only 2 months all symptoms were completely gone. Of course, I did self Reiki and that never hurts.


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

I had it and it was intensely painful. I tried PT and it was ineffective...I was getting a weekly massage (expensive!) because I had a lot of associated muscle tension in my neck and shoulder. What finally worked was acupuncture...I got immediate relief and my range of motion started to improve right away. It took a while, but I'm pretty much back to normal. I had never tried acupuncture, but one thing about it...you'll know after the first visit if it's going to help, so you don't have to keep going back, wondering if it's pointless or not. I really recommend giving it a try.


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

My orthopedist said they don't really know what causes it. It may be triggered by stress though.


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

Sharon T. said:


> PT is the best thing for your problem. You have to do exactly what the therapist tells you. You have to do at home exercises too. Hope they have given you some to do. It takes a long time, but in the end, you should be back to normal. The pain can be awful, but it will go away. Just keep doing your exercises. Best of luck.


PT didn't help me at all...acupuncture is what did it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you gypsie. Now I will make quite sure to correct my posture. My right shoulder joint is sore and my right arm gets tired when I am crocheting and that is because I lifted a plant pot a few years ago and as I was lifting it -close to my body - I felt something "pop" in my upper arm and ever since then my arm hurts whenever I knit or crochet. The throwing motion makes it very tired and I have to stop drop my arm and let it hang down for a moment. I just never made the time to go to the chiro for therapy.


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> gypsie said:
> 
> 
> > gramm27 said:
> ...


I love yoga! But frozen shoulder, at least the type diagnosed as adhesive capsulitis, is not a muscle problem. It's when adhesions grow inside the joint and bind it up.


----------



## Carolyn Slack (Oct 14, 2011)

I had two frozen shoulders after two mastectomies in the same year! My doctor recommended swimming and physical therapy. The PT was VERY painful both times but the swimming was extremely helpful. I now have two fully mobile arms and I learned to swim. Good luck!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm! I see.


----------



## Joyce80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I have had frozen shoulder resulting from lack of use after a skiing accident. It took a year and a half of intense therapy to get so I could raise my arm above my head. It was very painful and about the only thing I could do was knit. You are lucky it hasn't affected your driving etc. Good luck! It will get better.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

bdejong said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > gypsie said:
> ...


But if you keep your joints moving as with daily yoga stretches you may discover that won't happen. Just a suggestion. Strong muscles prevent the joints from settling in on each other, ie compression.


----------



## grandma8 (Oct 27, 2011)

Go to Menards or a hardware store. Purchase a swivel pulley and rope about 6-8 feet long. Put the rope through the pulley, then attach the pulley to the rafter in the basement. Now you have your own "stretch range of motion" exercise tool and it is available at all hours, in all weather and free. Turn on some music that motivates you to move. With one end of the rope in each hand, move the rope back and forth and up and down. Recommended by my physical therapist. They even had a kit of this for sale.!


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

gypsie said:


> bdejong said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


I was doing yoga, 3 times a week, along with other workout. It started gradually with less range of motion and got worse and worse. It just got "stuck", and literally wouldn't move. And once the pain started, which was intense, I started getting muscle tension.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Frozen shoulder is often caused by a repetitive movement you are doing that is irritating the shoulder. I too had it so bad I couldn't move my arm at all. I looked at what activities I was doing that could have been making it happen or get worse. What worked for me was not hanging clothes on the clothesline anymore (it was back in the '70s when dryers weren't the norm). The motion of raising my arms above my shoulder level, then down, then back up again several times a week was inflaming my right shoulder. So I started using the dryer more often and tried to avoid activities that caused me to raise my arm over shoulder level - I got a stepstool for those activities I couldn't avoid so that I kept my arm level instead of raised. Until I started paying attention, I never realized how many times I was raising my arm that high. I also stopped lifting my young children from the ground - had them climb up on the sofa (luckily they were old enought) first so the effort to lift them was reduced. 
You may find you are doing an action (it can be raising your arm or an activity you do with your arm down. Even a repetitive hand motion can transmit the injury to your shoulder area). You will probably still need the cortisone and/or PT to recover, but the goal should also be to prevent it from occurring again. After two years of misery, I stopped the activities that were causing the problem and have never had it reoccur. The orthopedic had recommended extensive surgery to fix it since it kept coming back and was not responding to medication, etc. My family doctor said to wait and try finding what I was doing that was causing the problem, then "stop doing it." And it worked!
I feel your pain and hope you get better soon.
Vicki


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had a frozen shoulder.  Not fun at all! Viv


----------



## adasews (Jun 16, 2011)

I am going thur Physical therapy too. First thing i was told was that during P.T. Do Not do anything Repetative for the next 6 weeks, ie. no Crocheting. 
And I haven't for the past few weeks. ALso I was told that if I am to be on the computer, limit it to no more tehn 2 hrs a day.
It has to do with repatition, and how we sit, stand, or do things in general. ASk your PT agan.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I am interested in knowing. Do the right handed knitters have it in right shoulder and vice versa for left handers? I have been experincing loss of range of motion in right shoulder and I really think it is from the repetitive motion of knitting. It hurts and I haven't yet had it looked at, but I am convinced it is from knitting.


I am a right handed knitter and crocheter and my torn rotator cuff is on the left. It was surprising to me how much pain it caused me to knit and crochet when it was in the acute phase. The Physical Therapist told me that it can be just as stressful on the non-dominant side to have to use that arm to "brace" the work. I also found that it hurt worse (and sooner) if I put the left elbow on the arm of a chair -- apparently my tear was on the upper part of the cuff and was aggravated by the upper arm being pushed upwards by the arm of the chair.

BTW, my orthopedic surgeon told me that by my age (69) probably half the population has a tear somewhere in one or both shoulders (just getting old and brittle!) but in many cases it causes little or no pain. My tear is through 40% of one of the tendons and it was VERY painful at first. I didn't even dare try to push a light switch with my left arm.

Fortunately, with cortisone and Physical Therapy I'm almost back to full function.


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Gosh all you gals, feel so sorry for all of you! I have torn rotator cuffs in both shoulders, and have quite a bit of pain in both of them. So far getting a cortazone shot in the right shoulder & have almost immediate relief. The only thing is the Dr. has a hard time finding the muscle because of my MS, called wasting muscle disease. But so faar I have been able to put off surgery. Say a prayer for all. Sooner


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I do understand myofacial adhesions all too well. That is why I had rolfing done on me for longer than usual. As noted before it is an ergonomics issue as core--repetitive motion and tensions in the area of concern. Things tighten, connective tissues inflame and adhere and prevent movement. It can be excruciatingly painful.

I can only repeat that one needs to deal with the cause if they are going to get long term healing. And the healing I use is primarily energetic because that is what does work without pain and without toxic effects. And while dealing with an inflammed condition it is always important to reduce anything that causes inflammation in the body and that is toxic foods as well as toxic behavior.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I had an inpingement in the other shoulder. Every time I moved it, it felts like someone was stabbing me. Had the same treatment as for the frozen shoulder. I do stretching exercises every day and don't have any problem. Viv


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

bdejong said:


> Sharon T. said:
> 
> 
> > PT is the best thing for your problem. You have to do exactly what the therapist tells you. You have to do at home exercises too. Hope they have given you some to do. It takes a long time, but in the end, you should be back to normal. The pain can be awful, but it will go away. Just keep doing your exercises. Best of luck.
> ...


I'm right handed and it was my left shoulder that froze. When I had the 'shot' in it, it leaked out of the joint right away. The Dr. told me I may never improve...WRONG! Physio and acupuncture helped me recover 'FULLY". They also had me use a broom handle for exercises. It took months but I recovered all range of motion.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


Well, I don't have "Frozen Shoulder" however, I have Arthrosis in both of my shoulders. It can be somewhat of a pain, however, I have learned to take things slowly.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got a cortizone injection a few weeks ago for my frozen shoulder. He must have hit the right spot, because by the time I got out of his office and to the car, I was able to raise my arm.
He suggested LOTS of stretching. Up over my head, across my chest, and the terrible towel behind the back. But it seems to be working, I can move it completely without pain. good luck


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

trudys627 said:


> I just got a cortizone injection a few weeks ago for my frozen shoulder. He must have hit the right spot, because by the time I got out of his office and to the car, I was able to raise my arm.
> He suggested LOTS of stretching. Up over my head, across my chest, and the terrible towel behind the back. But it seems to be working, I can move it completely without pain. good luck


Trudy, I use a pilates exercise band, the blue one is very strong for over the head and down behind the head stretches. It really stretches those muscles!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I dislocated my shoulder in 12/07 and was in therapy for 4 months which didnt help so an MRI showed rotator cuff tear with tendon completely off the bone. Had surgery 5/08 and therapy t he rest of the year. I have wonderful range of motion with it but the strength of my shoulder will never be the same. I can't put 2 dinner plates in the cupboard--would drop them. But it;'s better than it was in 12/07. I feel that at age 77, I'm lucky to be able to use my arm as well as I can. It does hurt and I have to take breaks from needlework and housework but I'm still fortunate. So I feel for you with your shoulder problem.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, I never imagined so many women and men have this same problem with the capsulitis. My new "thing" is to say the prayer I say in my head many times a day. It is the Serenity Prayer: God grant me the Serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the Courage to change the things I can and the Wisdom to know the difference. It actually makes me dread the pt less. Thank you all for all the ideas and suggestions. I feel better knowing that so many wonderful women and men are on this site to give advice and help. God bless you all.


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

So funny, sort of. Until you have a shoulder injury you don't realize how many other people have shoulder injuries!! Sometimes I wonder what happened to us. My Mom and her Mom never had shoulder injuries! I guess this is what happens when we refuse to act our age!

Keep up the therapy and exercises! I am on month six of my post operative therapy!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

immunurse said:


> ... I can knit and crochet, drive, shop. Theoretically, I could probably do housework, by why take the chance?


Why indeed?! 
Thank you for making me laugh out loud and spook the cats!!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel your pain, all of you dear fellow knitters with frozen shoulder, because I also have had it. I want to share here that under my doctor watchful eye, I stared to do Yoga again. My doctor was not too sure, but after x-rays she said she trusted me not to do anything that hurts, and when I say Yoga I mean several time a week. I was missing it and I went slowly; long story short, I am 99% better and I must keep Yoga up because it works like a drug or even better. I wish for all of you that will get better with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## nancy Crane (Oct 3, 2011)

I had a frozen shoulder and the best thing that worked for me was a pulley that you hang on a door and as you pull your good arm down it raises your bad arm up (behind your back and to the side). It gets easier and easier every day. Talk to a PT and they can help a lot with exercises needed and how to do them. I never needed any shots or surgery just the exercises. Good Luck :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, I had this almost 10 years ago. My chiropractor said he could correct it but that it would be painful to work through. We did it!! No injections, no meds. The longer you let it go, the worse it gets so get some help. It starts out slowly; I couldn't reach around comfortably to unhook my bra. I have complete range of motion now. It can be fixed. Best of luck.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I did the cortisone about 20 years ago. The Dr's. said I had bursitus. The pain did not come back and I am thankful.


bjg523 said:


> Try a cortisone injection. They can help tremendously and if you are afraid of needles get you general practice MD to prescribe some oral Prednisone. You will not believe the immediate relief that you will receive!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crjc said:


> What causes frozen shoulders?


Frozen shoulder - medically known as adhesive capsulitis - is idopathic = cause *un*known. For authorative (as opposed to anectdotal) information:

The Mayo Clinic: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/frozen-shoulder/DS00416

The US National Institutes of Health: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001490/

AARP: http://www.aafp.org/afp/1999/0401/p1843.html


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Frozen shoulder is a general term for a condition where the movement of your shoulder is severely limited and painful. The limited motion can be caused by pain, (it hurts when I lift my arm) or by swelling of the joint tissue ( I physically can't lift my arm), or both. There are many causes for the condition. A torn rotator cuff is a soft tissue tear (muscles, ligaments, cartilage) that usually comes from an injury - a fall, etc. At the time you may not even know that it happened, but then as you age it starts to act up because it has gotten worse thru the years by other small injuries. Pieces of the soft tissue that got torn can get caught in the bony joint and get pinched, causing pain and inflammation. Osteoarthritis is a condition of the bones where the shoulder joint itself begins to degenerate and becomes inflamed. There are other conditions like bursitis and capsulitis, and so on. There are many parts to a shoulder, and a problem with any of them can cause pain and stiffness. Some is caused by an injury like a fall, some is caused by heredity, some from aging, some by a repetitive motion. That is why what helped for your friend may not help you. Rest, ice, heat, physical therapy, and medication are some of the tools to heal whatever condition you may have. Try to find a doctor who will work with you to find out exactly what your condition is so he/she can find the best solution for you for both short term and long term relief. Don't be afraid to change your doctor if you are not satisfied with your treatment. Good luck!
Vicki


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must say that getting older is not prescription for torn muscles and pain. There are all too many people in the world who grow old without such problems. That alone tells me that we need to look at our lifestyle to understand why so many people wind up with these painful problems. 

I really hate when someone looks at me and decides that because of my age, it is okay for me to have problems. I do understand conventional medicine all too well and know why they do this to us. We must remember that it is a business that makes no money if they go to root causes. Doctors are not trained to look at root causes. If we really had a meaningful health care system, they would be working on prevention and building of health. Instead it is a system that only seeks to control symptoms which is along way from cure. This is said mainly for those in the US but other countries are being increasingly pressured into an American style of eating, chemicalizing their living environment with assaults on public health care and so are beginning to have the same health conditions that we do here. 

It just really pains me (pun intended) to listen to all these health issues that seem to lack understanding that doctors sell drugs and surgery, not health. And now I will get off my rant now.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm having massive pain in my left shoulder, I'm right handed. It spasms horribly when I tilt my head down. I've been trying to wait until January to see the doctor because I have a huge deductible each year on my health insurance and just know I'll have to pay for everything out-of-pocket if there's x-rays or injections involved, and I don't have that kind of cash just laying around these days. 

It's very interesting to hear how many of us are having shoulder issues. It does make me suspect my increased crafting hours lately with the holidays fast approaching.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


Oh me I do know you are in pain!! A WARNING- the steriod injections will increase the blood sugar. I am now diabetic cause a doc put so many injections in my back. Just be careful!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


I have limited range of motion in my shoulders...makes it difficult to put on certain clothing items....and can't raise my arms above my head anymore. My doctor says it's Fibromyalgia and gave me some meds. It's not painful anymore but still can't raise my arms.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You go girl. It's a North American thing on the whole not only in the USA - Canada also. I am from Guyana -South America/Carribean/West Indies. We cooked fresh every single day -three time per day. Didn't have this hectic lifestyle. Rush rush rush and more rush. No time to take a breather.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tessie said:


> gramm27 said:
> 
> 
> > Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.
> ...


Here's another one for you. A doctor recently told me that he has lost spinal integrity due to sun blocker he was told to use for years. It destroyed any Vit D3 his body was making in the sun and as a doctor he was indoors all the time. Knowing this man personally, I can assure you his diet is pure crap, so no vit d from any natural source for him. And he told me this health fact about his life as if it was perfectly okay. So when doctors take care of themselves like this, just what do you think they do for the rest of the people they deal with.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

that would be a great idea. Hadn't thought of that. I know using the towel just plan hurts, but he said to keep it up, and eventually it would get better. I am definitely giving up my knitting and crafts.
Thanks


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had lots of injections and my blood sugar is just fine. (Bursitis in both hips and knees, bad back, very bad hands and Fibromyalgia), I think it depends on the person.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I had it in both shoulders but when one rubbed bone to bone i had surgery. Now i have nerve damage. Do the exercises your theropist showed you as many times a day you can. He is your best friend. And don't have surgery unless the pain is so bad you can't stand it.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I've had both shoulders frozen at different times. Had surgery on both and lots of PT. I have wonderful range of movement and only get pain when I've been using my arms too long or when it's really cold outside. Then my shoulders ache. Otherwise, I usually forget I've ever had problems.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, I have and it is painful. Went through about 3 months of physical therapy and it's amazing how well it helped. Haven't had to deal with it since.


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

oh, yes, I have had it too. had to have a series of cortozon shots. Really worked. But my friend had to be knocked out and have her shoulder manipulated. good luck. At least you can still knit


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


Yep, count me in on riding in _that_ boat! Went to PT for 6wks 4 years ago. Cried like a spoiled brat it hurt soooo badly, but I now have my FROM (full range of motion)! I just do my exercises every day.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I had frozen shoulder and refused surgey and went to another physical therapy and had intense physical therpy for 3 times a week for about 3 months and one injection of cortozine in the beginning the doctor told me we would try this and see it I still did not want surgey after a while I am back to normal.I don't like cutting I avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## gideonraven (Oct 23, 2011)

I suffered a frozen shoulder for months, had several injections with little effect and finally went for a manipulation under general anaesthetic, followed by intensive exercise and physiotherapy. None of it pleasant but within a few weeks I had a full range of movement and NO MORE PAIN. Five years on it is still fine. I sympathise so much with you but if injections alone don't work I'd certainly try the manipulation. best wishes


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I must say that getting older is not prescription for torn muscles and pain. There are all too many people in the world who grow old without such problems. That alone tells me that we need to look at our lifestyle to understand why so many people wind up with these painful problems.
> 
> I really hate when someone looks at me and decides that because of my age, it is okay for me to have problems. I do understand conventional medicine all too well and know why they do this to us. We must remember that it is a business that makes no money if they go to root causes. Doctors are not trained to look at root causes. If we really had a meaningful health care system, they would be working on prevention and building of health. Instead it is a system that only seeks to control symptoms which is along way from cure. This is said mainly for those in the US but other countries are being increasingly pressured into an American style of eating, chemicalizing their living environment with assaults on public health care and so are beginning to have the same health conditions that we do here.
> 
> It just really pains me (pun intended) to listen to all these health issues that seem to lack understanding that doctors sell drugs and surgery, not health. And now I will get off my rant now.


Amen


----------



## pink jude (Nov 16, 2011)

I had a frozen shoulder, therapy did not work for me,also the shot of cortisone did help for a while.I went in hospital and had the manipulation under anaesthesia ,it was sore when I woke up, but not that nagging pain you had all the time.Do the exercises faithfully it takes time but it worth it.My shoulder is right back to normal. Hope you get relief soon. good luck.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

Frozen shoulder comes and goes. My doctor had me do a series of low impact stretches for it. The one thing that helped me most was to warm the joint gently with a heating pad, then stand either in a doorway or close to a wall, put my arm over my head as high as my hand would reach on the wall or doorframe, and walk my hand slowly higher with the armpit turned toward the frame or wall (easier with the doorframe). Each time I did it, I walked my hand a little higher and leaned in toward the frame or wall. Eventually, I was able to walk up and place my armpit on the doorframe with my hand and forearm above me.
The thing comes back from time to time, and I head for the bedroom doorframe! It works for me.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


Doin't not muck around with it go to the doctor and sort it out. I have 4 years of frozen shoulder. It interferred with everything in my life so I know.


----------



## redstonegail (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry for you - I have had this in both shoulders. Cortizone in one, skipped it in the other and actually did better. There are two "good" things about frozen shoulder - it generally runs its course in about 6 months regardless of intervention and they say it never returns to the same shoulder again. 
Make sure to do all your stretching exercises religiously!
Hang in there - this too shall pass.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Do any of you still do your exercises? As in finger walking up the wall?


----------



## justneedlin' (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a frozen shoulder. Had the under-anesthisia procedure and PT, which was painful. One bit of advice - if you feel it starting DON'T baby it. Keep it moving. I thought I had strained it so stopped using it. Big mistake. Long recovery. After the PT was over and I stopped thinking about it so much, I found I was using it more every day and then gained more mobility. It's years later now and the only difficulty I find is I can't raise my hand and arm as high in the back or sleep with my arm under my head. No big losses.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Do any of you still do your exercises? As in finger walking up the wall?


No finger walking for me. Yoga, it works, keeps all the muscles strong.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


Go to a massage therapist--30 minutes at a time till you're better. Also, if you have access to a heated pool, you can swim and work it out. My son went to the massage therapist and he said it doesn't bother him now. I pulled my arm out of the socket reaching for a pillow, then pushed it back in. It froze up, and swimming (dog paddling) got it working again. But it still hurts.


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## designing dorie (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, gramm27. The therapy was very painful (mine was both shoulders) but effective. Was 20 years ago and the physical therapy was totally effective. I took pain med before therapy and HOT bath after I got home. Good luck. You can do it, too.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

When the pain was at it's worst with the torn rotator cuff I was given cortisone injections. They were extremely painful. Real raw horrible pain. I then went to a physiotherapist who gave me exercises. I'll be honest the exercises seemed a bit lame but I did them anyway and 3 months later I got better. I suppose it's a case of what works for you. I play the violin and knit and when I went swimming and did the breast stroke it finished me off and thats when the trouble started.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean and immunurse...why take the chance. How funny. You girls are so wonderful.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of everyone's pain. I'm grateful to everyone who commented and told their story. I didn't know if I should post about my frozen shoulder but am extremely glad that I did. I will faithfully do the stretches that my pt gives me. He adds one or two every time I go. I had to hassle with the insurance company but finally they got my co-pay straightened out. It's $5 a visit for pt not $40 like they originally said. This causes alot of stress for me so no wonder I feel like I do. Anyway, I'm inspired and thank God for this wonderful forum of women and men helping others. And I'm extremely grateful that I can still work and drive my wonderful "special needs" children to and from school. They are all great kids and I would truly miss them if I couldn't see them daily.


----------



## magichands (Apr 13, 2011)

As a Therapeutic Massage Therapist I often work with people with "frozen shoulders"with great results. Massage therapy should be the considered w/pt if necessary before injections & surgery. Find yourself a good therapeutic massage therapist who will focus on your injury & treating the body as a whole.
I am an offical dealer for Biofreeze which is a cool menthol gel.
It works great for relieving the pain. If you want to try a sample, I would be happy to send it to you.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I have had lots of injections and my blood sugar is just fine. (Bursitis in both hips and knees, bad back, very bad hands and Fibromyalgia), I think it depends on the person.


It does not depend on the person!!Maybe your injections were not as close together as mine were. He was giving me one a week for several weeks and it did send the blood sugar sky high. Next time you need a steriod injection ask the doctor about the blood sugar. Now that I am diabetic when I have to have any type of steriod they always tell me to watch the blood sugar. I am a RN and I was not taught that nor did I ever have patients that were diabetic for this reason. I also have Fibromyalgia and have had cervical disks fused and refused back surgery because I did not want the rods and screws the doc said would be necessary.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


Yup, I have a pretty much frozen shoulder, resulting from years of arthritis and loss of cartilage in the shoulder socket, resulting in bone rubbing on bone. It doesn't interfere with anything I need to do that doesn't involve raising my arm more than shoulder level. But I've noticed, if I do a lot of knitting with a circular needle, when I knit continental style, it hurts a lot more. Went to an orthopedist and he said, essentially, live with it. So I'm doing the best I can.
Billie


----------



## Leftynewbie (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the person that said to try cortisone injections.They have helped me tremendously! I had tried everything,chiropractic,massage,you name it but the injections were a wonder. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Leftynewbie (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the person that said to try cortisone injections.They have helped me tremendously! I had tried everything,chiropractic,massage,you name it but the injections were a wonder. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I had one too and found I had limited mobility, but did nothing about it and didn't realize it until someone jerked my arm too hard when we were dancing and broke it loose. Once the pain was gone I was fine and had no more problems.

I had to have cortisone shots in my foot for a nerve inflammation. My daughter told me how painful it was when she had knee injections. Once the doctor knew this, he blocked my view and continued to spray a numbing agent on my foot as he gave me the injection. It really helped.

But be aware that cortisone shots or other injectible drugs do not help everyone


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm amazed by all of us who have been given this challenge. A couple of years ago I suddenly found that both of my shoulders were very painful and range of motion very limited. I immediately got into physical therapy. (I had my first cortisone shot in my shoulder about 40 years ago after an accident and found that I had a bad reaction that was very painful with no benefit. Another doctor talked me into trying it again many years later as he felt it had not been done right the first time. Nope! It was a reaction and i've been warned not to do that again...no threat of a repeat!) I could not complete the first series of PT as they were too agressive with me and caused more trouble in other areas and the shoulders. I continued to work on my own as I still have a goal of stretching straight up overhead. But started with a different severe pain in one shoulder this Fall. I was greedy and wanted to be the best I could be. I again asked for a referral to PT to be given a gentle stretching routine I could do every morning. I was unknowingly sent to the same place (they had undergone a name change) and I lasted only 3 days this time before I was down and out with my back and an elbow (a joint that I have never had trouble with before). That was two months ago and I am still having trouble with my back. I will continue to gently stretch as I am able which is all I had asked for and all that the doctor had ordered. I just felt they would know more about effective safe stretches for me than I did. I had recovered much of my ROM from the frozen shoulders two years ago by working on it myself, gently. I am back to square one now on the one side and will be beginning again in earnest once my back is more stable. 
I wanted to tell everyone...even if you have not had injuries from accidents or arthritis in your past, it is important to do gentle daily stretches to maintain your range of motion. If you don't, you will surely lose what you don't use. It is a lot harder to get it back once it is gone than just to do a little daily maintenance on the frame, everyday. Yoga is a wonderful way to regain or maintain and I should have headed to a class instead of this particular PT provider. I will know better next time!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Guess you always need to get it checked out with the doctor first as you could have a torn rotator cuff in your shoulder. 

We usually go to a Silver Sneakers class 3 times a week where we do gentle exercises for range of motion/mobility, balance, strength and cardiovascular. Everyone does what they can, as they know their limits. Some exercises are also done seated and those with limits can do quite a few of the exercises while seated. 

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with P/T, as my husband had very gentle exercises and still has some that he does at home.

Check with your insurance company as many of them in this area also pay for our classes. 

Exercise is also good for the brain.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I had a frozen shoulder about 4 years ago.....and my dr had me in physical therapy. They gave me a exercise band to use at home and I used it faithfully. 
I am proud to say that I can now (excuse me) unhook my bra all by myself with that arm which I could not do before with the shoulder bad. I have had no recurrence of an issue.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I have had a "frozen shoulder" and did almost 6 weeks of very intense therapy 3 times a week. I regained almost all of my range of motion. Unfortunately, I could not do the full 6 weeks because I had to have immediate surgery before I could finish and could not return after recovery time due to insurance. I continue to do some of the exercises, just as a maintenance/preventative measure. I could still do all of the above things but sure could not put on a bra or do anything behind back past my waist. Not fun, but it is reversible.


This may sound silly, but for those of you familiar with the "As Seen on TV" ads, look into the Genie Bra, or just Google it. It's designed to be pulled up - step into it. No clasps, and it's quite comfortable. It may help with one small part of the shoulder limitations.
MMC


----------



## Sweetz (Jul 22, 2011)

I too have had a frozen shoulder. I tried physical therapy,injects many visits to a pain DR. Nothing worked. One day I desided to paint the ceiling, of course your head is bent back, when my ceiling was finished my frozen shoulder was healed. Much to the DR's surprise my shoulder was healed, It was my posture and head angle that caused my problem. Try laying on the bed with your head hanging over the edge moving your head in many directions.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I find that heat and a TENS unit help me when my shoulder acts up. My doctor says I have an old sports injury --- I guess knitting has evolved to Olympic status. If all else fails a muscle relaxer doesn't hurt either. I try not to take them--- I am saving drugs like that for when I am really old and can't do anything else.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, you have been through a lot indeed! I had a spinal fusion in 2009, still in pain. In August of 2010 I fell and fractured the top of my right humerus--could not believe how painful that was! I still can't pick up my right arm as high as the left. Of course, it was weeks before I could knit, that was the really bad part, lol.
Anyway, hope everyone feels better. I plan on knitting until I can't lift the needles!!


Karen


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Prednisone. Please always think of Prednisone as a Last resort. in your body. It is a cortico steroid with goofy side effects. Find an excellent Physio that is trained in hot/cold/tense/massage........plus training, motivating & monitoring exercises. Then you must follow through with all the treatments. It will take time, be kind to yourself, you're worth it!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


I've had several 'frozen shoulders' (adhesive cellular encapsulitis)
and purchased/used a CHI MACHINE 
( http://www.chi-machine.com/original-sun-ancon-chi-machine.html?gclid=CMSe0c7bwKwCFQaFQAodUyhgqA )
to regain full mobility, range of motion, and now have no pain at all. Althought the CHI MACHINE cost a couple hundred dollars, it cost less than several doctors visits, and MUCH LESS than surgery and/or drugs! It was a godsend and worked great for me! I lay on the floor on my back, put my ankles in the CHI MACHINE saddle, turned the machine on, and put my arms up (as far as they would go, anyway) like I was signaling a touchdown, and stayed in that position for 10 min. each evening. The machine gently rocks your body back and forth and the motion gently stretches/breaks the adhesions around the shoulder little by little. After several weeks my shoulder was open, moving freely and without any pain what-so-ever. I chose this option because I did not want surgery or medication. 
Kindest Regards,
OM girl


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a mastectomy and was warned about frozen shoulder - locked up shoulder...so I had to do the required exercises routinely...thank God - that prevented frozen shoulder. So, yes, do whatever they tell you as far as the exercises! I will pray for quick healing for you!


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Agree with everything Karie well said


----------



## Lactknitter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm new here and have been lurking for a few months. I suffered from frozen shoulder a couple of years ago. Went to a wonderful chiropractor who gave me therapy and exercises to do on my own. Worked like a charm. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

At least I know why my physical therapist kept saying my shoulder would freeze up if I didn't keep up with the exercises now.... 
Had a broken collar bone this summer (friend's horse decided he really really really didn't want me on his back and bucked until I just couldn't stick any more) - my workplace was NOT helpful in the least when it came to my trying to get to physical therapy appointments so I missed a lot of them. Was finally forced to stop... Now I'm still trying to get back full range of motion on my own and it's not working out so well. I can put my bra on ok, but reaching for things either beside me or behind me is an issue for that side. I also can't lift my arm certain directions. It's a pain in the butt to deal with, but I also have a high pain tolerance (within a day of break I was down to 1/4 of a pill of the pain meds they gave me - I have a low tolerance for the way the meds make me feel, I don't like that floaty feeling). 
Of course, if I did the exercises they gave me it might be helpful too... but I'm bad about them. 
If I sit for too long at the keyboard or in certain positions while knitting I find it's uncomfortable and I have to move and stretch. Also, for some reason, walking for long distances seems to tighten up my shoulder as well - mostly behind the shoulder blade and in front near where it was broken.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one out there with this issue... but sorry to hear so many are in such awful pain!


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Squirrelcat.

Do your exercises. I know it's boring and we would much rather be doing something more interesting but it really will help you to get better.


Warm regards Eleanor


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Eleanor, 
I do try!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, my hubby fell several years ago and injured his shoulder. He was always to busy to do the exercise of walking his fingers up the wall. And now he has limited use of that shoulder, which I do believe is frozen.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

I had AC that resolved on it's own but was not painful as long as I stuck to my limited range of motion. The next time I had it (other shoulder) it was hard to sleep. The ortho put a nerve block in the arm (in a pre-op area) and "mellow" drugs and broke the adhesions by moving my arm. I then had PT to get the ROM and strength back. IF the manipulation hadn't worked they would have taken me to the OR and scoped it to break up the adhesions.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Does or has anyone out there ever had to deal with "frozen shoulder" or capsulitis? I'm going to physical therapy for it now. Thank goodness it doesn't interfere with driving, typing or knitting. It can be very painful but I'm dealing with it.


Howzit going at PT?


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

That's how I do it, but prefer it done up the right way round, as it takes a few minutes before it feels right. Also, trying to dress in a hurry just after a shower, it's hard to slide it round!


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

I have had a frozen shoulder. I did the PT and the shot. The PT was most painful and if I skipped a few days, my shoulder would lose motion.
I finally went to an acupuncturist. After about 3 sessions, my shoulder had a full range of motion and was pain free.
If you have an acupuncturist in your area, you might give it a try.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know that I could let someone poke needles in me. I had the nerve study done where they poke the skinny needle in you and then put an electrical charge on it. OUCH! I had it on my arms and on my neck. The neck hurt worse than the arms. It did show that I have carpel tunnel in my left hand, worse than in my right one. My right one was the one that was bothering me. Go figure! Oh, Did I mention that I hate needles of any kind, except for sewing needles? =)


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

The needles didn't hurt. Some I couldn't even tell they were in. I see you are in East Texas. If you are near Tyler, Dr. Janet Keais is a wonderful acupuncturist.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Lina said:


> The needles didn't hurt. Some I couldn't even tell they were in. I see you are in East Texas. If you are near Tyler, Dr. Janet Keais is a wonderful acupuncturist.


About 20 miles north of Tyler. Are you in the area, too?


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in Louisiana about 7 miles from the Texas border. It is about a 3 hour drive to Tyler. Dr. Keais was in Natchitoches when I went to her. She was a military dr. and has a lot of experience treating pain. She is not a quack. I wish that she was closer, I would just go for wellness treatments.


----------



## C J (Nov 17, 2011)

I too hate needles, however due to pain and a total lack of engery I went. They are not really needles they are called pins I beleive. I will not say that I never felt them because a few did cause a tiny ouch. Compared to what I was dealing with and the results I cannot beleive I waited so long. Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Lina said:


> I live in Louisiana about 7 miles from the Texas border. It is about a 3 hour drive to Tyler. Dr. Keais was in Natchitoches when I went to her. She was a military dr. and has a lot of experience treating pain. She is not a quack. I wish that she was closer, I would just go for wellness treatments.


I have been to Shreveport. =) Monkhouse drive to be exact. LOL My DH used to go there every other night when he worked for Union Pacific. I have driven there many, many times.

I figure that if I were in severe enough pain, I would try anything! When I had migraines, I would have gladly gone. Or even let anyone cut my head off.

I did take some of the cortisone shots in my back. They didn't do me any good at all. I asked the doctor if there was anything else that could be done. He told me to just live with it! How is that for a bedside manner? LOL


----------



## Lactknitter (Jun 12, 2011)

I went to an orthopedist who gave me a cortisone shot in the shoulder. It was marginally effective. Chiropractics was a God send. IMHO Acupuncture can also be effective. I'm pretty close to swearing off MDs entirely. DOs are better and DCs the best. Keep moving. The less activity the worse the shoulder will become.


----------

